# tomato juice mold



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Several weeks ago, as I was canning salsa, I put a dozen or so half gallon jars of tomato juice in the refrigerator. I didn't can them, just capped them up and put in the fridge. I got one out this morning and noticed a glop of mold at the top of the juice, against the side of the jar. Is tomato juice mold poisonous or anything? Can I drink the juice, or do I need to dump it? What can I do in the future to avoid this? 

I got another jar out, and noticed that there was some mold around the threads of the jar where the lid goes on. I suppose it's possible that I've been drinking tomato juice with mold for a while, I just never looked real close before I saw that glob. Temperature in the refrigerator is between 35 and 40.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, you should be fine, though I'm surprised you couldn't taste the mold. I imagine it's no worse than what you might consume by biting into a bit of stale bread.

Me? I'd throw it out, but not because I was worried about getting sick. I'd throw it out because it would taste like garbage!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd throw it out too. I'm not into consuming molds when it can be avoided.

Sterilizing the jars before filling them with HOT juice or much better yet processing them would have prevented it. Tomato juice is only borderline acidic to begin with so molds can grow fairly quickly in it.

I suppose if you want to try to save it you could dump it all into a pot and boil it then recan and process it but the favor may still be affected.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To avoid mold in the future can the juice or drink it within a couple weeks. You could freeze it but that changes the taste.

I would toss it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

It doesn't keep that long. Dump it. Been there, bonked my head because I did it, too.


----------

